# Victory!



## Mischa (Feb 17, 2010)

I know this is more for questions and advice but I can't help myself. It's one day shy of a week that we've had Mischa, and I had to announce/share with everyone that last night was the first night she slept in her crate without a peep! Yes!!!!!!


----------



## doglover (Aug 4, 2009)

Congratulations! Another milestone.


----------



## Pineapple Princess (Nov 20, 2009)

I bet you never thought you'd see the day.


----------



## Crazy Kian (Aug 10, 2009)

see, that didn't take long.


----------



## Mischa (Feb 17, 2010)

We'll see how long that lasts. I put her in the crate this afternoon so I could get dinner ready and she howled and whined for a good 15 minutes. 

But guys! A whole night! No sound! lol...


----------



## gunnr (Aug 14, 2009)

Take your victories, no matter how small, when you can.


----------

